# Labs point to hypothyroid - No help from my doctor



## chellechelle (Sep 23, 2015)

I have been having symptoms of hypothyroid like fatigue, brain fog, weight gain (5-10 lbs) despite maintaining my diet and exercise regimen, brittle hair, night sweats, depressed mood, and lower sex drive. I have been having these symptoms for over a year. My mother has hypothyroidism, so I have a family history.

After months of persistence, my family practice doctor finally agreed to run a full thyroid panel. Prior to that, she only considered my TSH 

My antibody test and T3 is still pending, but here are my results so far:

TSH 2.54 (Reference 0.5-4.6)

Free thyroxine (Free T4): 0.84 (Reference: 0.7-2.3)

My folate and vitamin d was tested, and both were on the high end of the reference range, so I know that is not an issue.

Do these results point to hypothyroidism? Please let me know.

Thanks!

Chelle


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> TSH 2.54 (Reference 0.5-4.6)
> 
> Free thyroxine (Free T4): 0.84 (Reference: 0.7-2.3)


Welcome to the board!

You are at the bottom of the reference range for FT-4, this would indicate hypo as do your symptoms.

Most people feel best with a FT-4 and FT-3 in the 3/4 of range and a TSH around 1.

If you are in the USA you can order a lab slip for $59. It will give you the TSH, FT-4 and FT-3, along with a few useless tests but they are included in the bundle - it's a deal compared to some other labs.

http://www.healthonelabs.com/pub/tests/test/pid/167


----------



## chellechelle (Sep 23, 2015)

Lovlkn said:


> Welcome to the board!
> 
> You are at the bottom of the reference range for FT-4, this would indicate hypo as do your symptoms.
> 
> ...


 Thank you for your helpful reply. It is good to know my goal should be to have my numbers in the 1/2-3/4 range of the reference values.

My issue is that my doctor feels my lab values are normal. I asked for a referal to an endocrinologist, but she refused citing there was nothing wrong with my lab values!

What should my next step be? Find a new doctor? Can I find thyroid medication online without a prescription?

Thanks!

Chelle


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

chellechelle said:


> Can I find thyroid medication online without a prescription?


Please don't do this. It can be very unsafe.

Ask your doc if he/she is willing to prescribe a trial dose of Synthroid to boost your numbers higher into the range. If the answer is no, try another doctor.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I agree with Octavia. Your symptoms, low FT4, and family history would make you a good candidate for a trial of a small dose of replacement medication. Find another doctor if she is unwilling. Do you have an OB/GYN; they have been known to be helpful with thyroid imbalances. Please do not self medicate, that can be very dangerous.


----------



## chellechelle (Sep 23, 2015)

Thank you both for your replies. I spoke to my doctor about the trial dose of synthroid to see if it would improve my symptoms based on my low FT4. She said she would wait for the results of my thyroid antibody test and then make a decision. I hope she comes around.

Under my insurance, I can self refer to a specialist like an endocrinologist, but I will pay more out of pocket. I think it would be worth it if my PCP does not seem open to treatment.

Thank you all for your guidance and assistance in the matter!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Try another PCP or DO first. Once my thyroid was removed I went to 3 endo's trying to get them to ignore TSH and dose my FT-4 and FT-3. Then I went to 3 PCP's and eventually found a DO who was willing to dose me by FT-4 and FT-3 , ignoring the TSH.

They all have a different understanding and interest level in thyroid disease and the key is to find one who self educates beyond what the page in medical school taught them. I am seeing a Integrative doctor who is a MD currently and amazed at the difference in speaking about thyroid hormones and female hormones. They are expensive but have a different perspective.

Honestly - many endo's go by TSH more strongly than any other lab which is a shame. Give another PCP a try.


----------



## AgentChupa (Nov 12, 2014)

I don't have much of any advice to offer, but just wanted to say I feel your pain in regard to a doctor who won't listen to you. I go to an OB/GYN for my thyroid issues and she told me when my TSH was 5.80 that it wasn't abnormal enough to treat. Not only that, but that I also shouldn't seek a second opinion from an endocrinologist because no other doctor would treat me either. Got another thyroid test after a night of fasting and got a TSH of 14.28, which was abnormal enough for her to medicate, but she refused to give me a dose higher than 25 mcg, meaning I felt no different. Unfortunately, my insurance ran out right afterward, so by then, I couldn't afford a referral to an endo.

Also, I personally have not found sites that are legit that offer thyroid meds without a prescription. I've tried those over-the-counter thyroid support supplements too and didn't notice any changes in how I felt.

If you can afford it, definitely go for another doctor. Most doctors will only look at the numbers in your lab results and don't give a crap about how you yourself actually feel, so it can be tough finding one who knows what they're actually talking about. Isn't that great when a doctor will tell you how you feel? I think they just don't like someone coming into their offices and telling them what to do. I don't see why a trial/sample of thyroid meds would cause any harm. Is that not what a "therapeutic dose" is? If you can go to an endo - either on your own or via referral - go for it. Your FP is well-meaning, I'm sure, but they probably don't know WTF they're talking about. Thyroid problems seem to be very, very touchy and most likely require a specialist at least for the initial diagnosis and dosage.

In my personal experience, family practitioners aren't the brightest crayons in the box when it comes to physicians. I've had them prescribe me unnecessary, powerful antibiotics for imaginary infections, diagnose me with non-existent rheumatoid arthritis, accuse me of having eating disorders because I lost weight and accuse me of being pregnant because I "wasn't supposed" to get sick on a medication and obviously the only reason a woman would be nauseous is pregnancy. So, if you can go to anyone else, I highly recommend doing so.


----------

